# Israelis Soldiers Throw Grenade On Palestinians Having Coffee!



## Freeman (Aug 30, 2016)

The zionazis soldiers attack palestinians having coffee by throwing grenade in street.

WATCH: Israeli soldiers throw stun grenade at Palestinians having coffee


----------



## alpine (Aug 30, 2016)

messed up...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2016)

Very interesting......

Number one, I see nothing that indicates the vehicle as IDF.
Number two, I see nothing being thrown and I've watched it numerous times just to make sure.


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 30, 2016)

Freeman,  et al,

This raises more questions than it does in documenting a crime.



Freeman said:


> The zionazis soldiers attack palestinians having coffee by throwing grenade in street.
> 
> WATCH: Israeli soldiers throw stun grenade at Palestinians having coffee


*(COMMENT)*

•  Is this a real Israeli Military or Police vehicle?

•  Was this event staged for a camera?  Who took this video?

∆  If this is a stationary security camera, it is unlikely that the Israeli unit (military or police), would pose for the camera while presenting a non-fragmentation, non-lethal "Flash And Bang" stun grenade?  

∆  On the other hand, what are the chances that some unconnected Arab Palestinian witness or Media Personality would just happen to have a low light camera already set-up and ready to take a video for this event?  And just by coincidence, the action is perfectly set in the center of the frame?

This is (apparently) International Video News Agency (RUPTLY) imagery that was recently published by the Palestinian Shehab News Agency.   This imagery does not appear to be from the stationary mounted security camera; but more like a hand-held device based on the camera jitter.  ​
I'm not sure we know much about this event; or the reality behind it.  Awful fortuitous for the camera to be right there on the spot, even before the events starts unfolding.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 30, 2016)

Freeman said:


> The zionazis soldiers attack palestinians having coffee by throwing grenade in street.
> 
> WATCH: Israeli soldiers throw stun grenade at Palestinians having coffee




LMAO!  You are so funny.  As usual, you got nothin'


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 30, 2016)

Even when they get it right, they get it wrong

Kafr Laqif, a village southwest of Nablus, not Ramallah
It was a smoke grenade
Two soldiers are confined to barracks, one is under arrest on charges of acting “contrary to what is expected”


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 30, 2016)

War is Hell


----------



## alpine (Aug 30, 2016)

RoccoR said:


> Freeman,  et al,
> 
> This raises more questions than it does in documenting a crime.
> 
> ...




This obviously is a security camera recording/displaying equipment, 
being recorded by a cell phone camera after the event, 
while being replayed...

It is pretty common since security camera videos are not that easily exported into a format that you can submit to the web.

I hope you realize how biased you are, and unable to see the very basic and obvious when presented...


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 30, 2016)

Freeman said:


> The zionazis soldiers attack palestinians having coffee by throwing grenade in street.
> 
> WATCH: Israeli soldiers throw stun grenade at Palestinians having coffee







 So now they are afraid of toys that are used for training, what we in the UK call a squib. How come the arab muslims throwing real grenades at Israeli schoolchildren is not such hot news for you islamonazi muslims ?


----------



## Roudy (Aug 30, 2016)

Freeman said:


> The zionazis soldiers attack palestinians having coffee by throwing grenade in street.
> 
> WATCH: Israeli soldiers throw stun grenade at Palestinians having coffee



Looked more like a firecracker.  Would you like some cream with that, Achmed? Kaboooom!


----------



## fanger (Aug 30, 2016)

Thats not how you do it.......
Jewish Fantasy Film


----------



## alpine (Aug 30, 2016)

Whenever there is an Israeli-Palestine topic, it takes no time for it to get disgusting, all around...


----------



## fanger (Aug 30, 2016)

As I said it's a Jewish Fantasy Film, another one was vainglorious barstewards


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 30, 2016)

alpine,  et al,

Well, you can make your own judgements based on your own perception.



alpine said:


> I hope you realize how biased you are, and unable to see the very basic and obvious when presented...


*(COMMENT)*

In evaluation any incident, you must understand the entirety of the situation.  In the initial phases of any investigation --- one must look pretty hard and ask all the interrogatives of the evidence and the witnesses.

I don't jump to conclusions.  I merely ask about the potential scenarios.

I do not think we've heard the entire story yet. 

The video presented here _(in the original OP)_  was only a fragment of the information that must have been available to on-site investigators.   While your hypothesis may very well be true, it does not explain the fact that the providence of the video (was as you say) a security camera, or was --- as the tag suggests, the RUPTLY, or the as the overwrite says, Palestinian Shehab News Agency. 

I would suggest that it is the Palestinians who are demonstrating the more bias  reporting of the story.  I have every confidence that if the IDF/POLICE investigation determine that this is a case of "Conduct Unbecoming" --- then it will be dealt with appropriately.  This is considerably different than what Mahmoud Abbas did when he glorified Bashar Masalha as "the heroic Martyr" for killing the unarmed American Taylor Force last March.  

So I hope you don't judge my skepticism too harshly if it is based on the past criminal behaviors of the Arab Palestinians. 

Most respectfully,
R


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 30, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Very interesting......
> 
> Number one, I see nothing that indicates the vehicle as IDF.
> Number two, I see nothing being thrown and I've watched it numerous times just to make sure.


Well, I don't think he would bullshit you.....

Rags are known for their honest and peaceful natures.

Mkay.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 30, 2016)

Much ado about nothing.  Bunch of soldiers playing a harmless prank.  They should of course be reprimanded.  People forget, most of them are 16 to 18 year old kids just out of high school.


----------



## alpine (Aug 30, 2016)

RoccoR said:


> alpine,  et al,
> 
> Well, you can make your own judgements based on your own perception.
> 
> ...




I understand that.
Not jumping to conclusions is obviously something to be respected.

But;
IDF is not a terrorist organization...
Israel is not Palestine...

When questioning certain aspects, and when you draw your conclusions based on some comparisons between 2 not equals, I have to point out your bias during your questioning.

This same bias is pretty obvious on both sides of this story.
As an example, you can see 4 people agreed with your comments questioning the ingenuity of this video being a security camera recording.
But they found the obvious explanation why it was not a stationary camera as expected from a security camera, well, laughable.

And that is because of; bias.

And it is not a crime, but in fact a very natural human behavior to have bias.
We all do.

And the way to get around our bias, is by listening to criticism, which you indeed have.
You did find my comments informative, while others who agreed with you in the first place found it laughable and didn't even consider listening to any of it.

I respect your behavior.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 30, 2016)

You want to see Giuliani and his soulless minions lose their shite, have someone wearing a turban drop a smoke grenade at a cafe in Dallas.

I'm guessing the laughing will cease immediately and calls to 'nuke them' would start right after. Or would conservatives call for the person to be 'reprimanded'.

The hypocrisy is like an overflowing cesspool.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 30, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Much ado about nothing.  Bunch of soldiers playing a harmless prank.  They should of course be reprimanded.  People forget, most of them are 16 to 18 year old kids just out of high school.


do you think if it was palestinians pulling the same "harmless prank" on IDF soldiers that they'd still be alive?


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 30, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Much ado about nothing.  Bunch of soldiers playing a harmless prank.  They should of course be reprimanded.  People forget, most of them are 16 to 18 year old kids just out of high school.
> ...


let's take it a step further - if palestinians had pulled the 'harmless prank' on idf soldiers would they still be alive, would their relatives be arrested, and would their home be destroyed?


----------



## Roudy (Aug 30, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Much ado about nothing.  Bunch of soldiers playing a harmless prank.  They should of course be reprimanded.  People forget, most of them are 16 to 18 year old kids just out of high school.
> ...


No, because of their history of terrorism, this would obviously be confused with a terror attack.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 30, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


That's a totally false hypothetical and exaggeration, as no Palestinian would consider pulling such a "prank" in the first place.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 30, 2016)

Roudy said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


more palestinians are killed by israelis than the other way around.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 30, 2016)

Roudy said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


why not if it is truly 'harmless?'


----------



## Roudy (Aug 30, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


More Nazis were killed than Americans.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 30, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


An Israeli soldier knows they have someone to answer to and face consequences for.  Palestinians won't bother with the pranks, they will just go ahead and use a real grenade, it's a culture of terrorism.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 30, 2016)

Roudy said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


i wouldn't be sure of that.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 30, 2016)

Roudy said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


 history doesn't really bear that out. 





> Palestinians won't bother with the pranks, they will just go ahead and use a real grenade, it's a culture of terrorism.


so quick to pardon anything israel does. do you ever consider that they might be fostering some of the ill-will?


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 30, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Syria, Jordan have each killed more Palestinians than the Israelis have.  Libya, Kuwait, Lebanon and Egypt are not much better.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 30, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Much ado about nothing.  Bunch of soldiers playing a harmless prank.  They should of course be reprimanded.  People forget, most of them are 16 to 18 year old kids just out of high school.


Eat a smoke grenade and tell us if it was funny.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 30, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Yes, they all kill Palestinians but the Israelis only defend themselves. This is also why so many Palestinians live in Syria, enjoying all rights but the right to vote.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 30, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


You wouldn't because you are ignorant of facts and history.  Look it up.  Approximately 15,000,000 Germans vs 365,000 Americans died in WWII.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 30, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Much ado about nothing.  Bunch of soldiers playing a harmless prank.  They should of course be reprimanded.  People forget, most of them are 16 to 18 year old kids just out of high school.
> ...


Better you stick it "where the sun don't shine" and yell "allahuakbar".

Like I said, much ado about nothings.  Even in the US kids play fireworks pranks around 4th of July.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 30, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


Not pardoning anything. As I said there should be reprimanded, to the extent that US military personnel would be if they did the same.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 30, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


You forgot that dictator Assad's father killed thousands of Palestinians when they tried to pull a Palestine Syria.

1982: Syria's President Hafez al-Assad crushes rebellion in Hama


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 30, 2016)

Roudy said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


oh my. you understand that america did not kill every german that died in wwii, right?

besides, your point is moot. israel is not at war with the palestinians. israel has won and has the palestinians under their thumb.


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 30, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



The camp wars in Lebanon Syrians killed thousands each year.

Even refugees leaving Israel, Syrian tanks rolled over them like bugs not even slowing down.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 30, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


Yes, Israel has won wars against the Arabs, and the so called Palestinians are Arab refugees from those acts of aggression against the state of Israel.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 30, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Yes of course.  Israel has treated the so called Palestinians far better than any of their Arab brethren.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 30, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


The point was, the side that is right doesn't always have the most casualties.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 30, 2016)

Roudy said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


nor does it always have the least.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 30, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


Correct.  So the fact that Israelis are good at preventing Arab Muslim Palestinians from committing genocide on Jews in their own holy land is irrelvant, and in fact should be applauded.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 30, 2016)

Roudy said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


wow.


----------



## Shusha (Aug 30, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> more palestinians are killed by israelis than the other way around.



Your point being what?

That Israel should stop defending herself and her citizens from attacks to, you know, even up the score?  

So when a Palestinian jabs a knife into a soldier's neck, the soldier is somehow required to just let it go in?  Because, you know, its not really fair to the Palestinians not to let at least SOME of their attacks, you know, actually kill people.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 30, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Everyone opposing the rule of the globalist is an islamist, right?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 30, 2016)

Shusha said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > more palestinians are killed by israelis than the other way around.
> ...


How many Palestinians should die after such an attack in your opinion? One, 1000, all?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 30, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


When it comes to the Syrian government, the Islamist terrorists are somehow magically suddenly the good guys, yes?
Of course, that disgusting old hag isis2shit hangs on your post and is eagerly raving the nonsense further.

You are such disgusting hypocrites.

"The attack on government forces by the Muslim Brotherhood and the response by the regime of Hafez al-Assad was the product of years of anti-government agitation and violence. The most important opposition groups during this period were Sunni Muslim organizations, whose membership were drawn from urban Sunni youth. The largest and most militant of these groups was the Muslim Brotherhood. Other organizations included the Aleppo-based Islamic Liberation Movement, established in 1963; the Islamic Liberation Party, originally established in Jordan in the 1950s; Muhammad's Youth; Jundullah (Soldiers of God); and Marwan Hadid's group, established in Hamah in 1965, often referred to as At Tali'a al Muqatilia (Fighting Vanguard). All, it was rumored, received financial assistance from private sources in Saudi Arabia, the Gulf countries, and the revolutionary committees in Iran. It was also speculated that they received weapons smuggled from Iraq and Lebanon and training and assistance from Al Fatah of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO)."
Hamah (Hama), Syria, 1982


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 30, 2016)

Shusha said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > more palestinians are killed by israelis than the other way around.
> ...


the point is your average palestinian has more to fear from the idf than the other way around.


----------



## Shusha (Aug 30, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> the point is your average palestinian has more to fear from the idf than the other way around.



Only if they instigate an attack against innocents.


----------



## Shusha (Aug 30, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> How many Palestinians should die after such an attack in your opinion? One, 1000, all?



After a stabbing attack?  Just the the attacker(s).


----------



## Shusha (Aug 30, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> How many Palestinians should die after such an attack in your opinion? One, 1000, all?



You are demonizing Israel by attempting (poorly) to imply that Israel commits disproportionate violence (ie 1000) or genocide (ie all).  

You are also assuming my opinion that anyone "should" die.  No one "should" die.  But if you go about attacking people with knives, you have to take responsibility for the fact that one of the consequences of such action is that someone might (will) use lethal force to protect those you wish to kill.  Responsibility falls on you and not on those defending the innocent.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 30, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Newsflash...Islamists are globalists. You're supporting a barbaric genocidal dictator, not much difference between that an Islamist supporter. I've told you that before.  Be objective and you'll see that I'm right.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 30, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


Wrong.  Palestinians know that Israel is a country of law and order, Israelis cannot do what they please when they please.  Palestinians are a lawless people, who's leaders are all terrorists.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2016)

fanger said:


> Thats not how you do it.......
> Jewish Fantasy Film









 More of your RACIST SPAMMING and TROLLING


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2016)

fanger said:


> As I said it's a Jewish Fantasy Film, another one was vainglorious barstewards









 Invoking Godswins law again because you have been destroyed in public debate


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Much ado about nothing.  Bunch of soldiers playing a harmless prank.  They should of course be reprimanded.  People forget, most of them are 16 to 18 year old kids just out of high school.
> ...








 The palestinians would not use a training grenade, they would use a fragmentation device full of anti clotting agents


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...






Yes, Yes, Who knows

 They would be found and arrested, if they resisted arrest and were shot that is down to them.

 If they were involved yes they would be arrested and questioned, much as you would be arrested and questioned if your relative committed a crime.

Depends on whether it was used as a military building or not, read the Geneva conventions for your answer


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...









 What does that tell you, that the palestinians are prepared to become a propaganda statistic and will throw themselves in front of IDF bullets. They know that they can never get any of life's good things unless they become martyrs and prisoners. That is why more terrorists are killed by the IDF than Israeli citizens killed by islamonazi terrorists


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...









 Because they would not get their 72 raisins and their place in paradise, you need to get into the mindset of a muslim.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...









 But it wasnt Israel that did this was it, there is no proof that the Israeli government told the people in the vehicle to take this action. It may well have been an IDF soldier that did it but it was done by him and not Israel.    Seems that you foster RACIALLY PROVOKED ill will against the Jews making you the one with the problem


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Much ado about nothing.  Bunch of soldiers playing a harmless prank.  They should of course be reprimanded.  People forget, most of them are 16 to 18 year old kids just out of high school.
> ...








 Have done and suffered no ill effects afterwards


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...









 Which is another reason the Syrian regime needs to be toppled, I wonder if the fighters are the family of those mass murdered by Jordan ?


----------



## xband (Aug 31, 2016)

Freeman said:


> The zionazis soldiers attack palestinians having coffee by throwing grenade in street.
> 
> WATCH: Israeli soldiers throw stun grenade at Palestinians having coffee



I don't know what a stun grenade is but know what a concussion grenade is. Are they the same thing?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...









 The same as Israel did not kill every palestinian, yet you try and claim they did.    They dont have the palestinians under their thumb, if they did they would not be starting wars with Israel every day.

 By the way it is the arab muslims who are at war with Israel, as Israel has never declared war.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2016)

xband said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > The zionazis soldiers attack palestinians having coffee by throwing grenade in street.
> ...









 NO these are non lethal training devices that emit smoke and some noise. A concussion grenade generates a sound wave that renders those close by stunned


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









 NO


----------



## xband (Aug 31, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



Thanks. We used concussion grenades in Vietnam and tossed them in the water. Any scuba diver within 100 yards was killed due to the effect of water making a concussion grenade lethal in water.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...







 Just those that are directly involved in the attack, this includes those that use it as a reason to go on a rampage . If they use the attack as a reason for firing an illegal weapon and it escalates into all out war then yes 1,000 could be killed as a consequence. All because the arab muslims cant live in peace.


----------



## xband (Aug 31, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



I will tell you exactly why Muslim's can't live in Peace. Sunni and Shiite which are polar opposites by their thinking. The schism occurred when Mohammad died and who is the heir to Islam? Mohammad's Daughter or Mohammad's Uncle?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...








No they dont as they confronted by them every day and no harm comes to them. They have the power to stop the occupation once and for all and refuse to put it into action because they think it would make them look weak. The majority of violent attacks come from the arab muslims who see it as a religious obligation to KILL THE JEWS. So you cant complain when the Jews respond in kind to the violent attacks by the arab muslims who have no legal. moral of human rights to be there.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 31, 2016)

Freeman said:


> The zionazis soldiers attack palestinians having coffee by throwing grenade in street.
> 
> WATCH: Israeli soldiers throw stun grenade at Palestinians having coffee


Why is there no context associated with this video?   A date?  Going only by the video itself, yes, it appears those in the vehicle wrongfully harassed those sitting in the street with a stun grenade. 

FWIW, your use of the term "zionazis" and a misleading signature indicate not only a huge bias on your part, but a deceitful nature. 

1933-1939 AD/CE
*July*
'Christian' Nationalism
*14: In Germany –* *Jews* who settled in the country after August 1914 are stripped of their German citizenship.
*In Berlin –* HITLER's government approves a new charter for the Protestant church. With massive intervention by the NSDAP, the church elections later result in a resounding victory for the "German Christians." HITLER himself appeals to all Protestant Christians in a radio speech on the eve of the church election to vote for the "German Christians", with its slogan "church must remain church".

*August*
Roman Catholic priests give the Hitler salute at a youth rally in the Berlin-Neukolln stadium August 1933.



*25: In Germany –* An agreement is signed between *Nazi Germany and Zionist German Jews*, after three months of talks by the Zionist Federation of Germany, the Anglo-Palestine Bank (under the directive of the *Jewish Agency*) and the economic authorities of Nazi Germany to help facilitate the emigration of German Jews to Palestine. _Hanotea_(Hebrew: הנוטע), a Zionist citrus planting company, had applied in May 1933 for the ability to transfer capital from *Germany to Palestine*._Hanotea_ served to assist German Jews' emigration to Palestine as part of the *Zionist* endeavor. In a deal worked out with the German government, _Hanotea_ would receive money from prospective immigrants and use this money to buy German goods. These goods, along with the immigrants, would then be shipped to Palestine.
*28:
In Germany –* Circular 54/1933 of the Reich Ministry of Finance announces that an agreement has been reached with 'the appropriate*Jewish* [Zionist] authorities' for emigration to Palestine and the export of German manufactured goods to that territory to allow *Jewish*capital transfer.
"The _Palästina-Treuhandstelle zur Beratung deutscher Juden GmbH_ [Paltreu, Palestine Trust Office for Advice to German*Jews*] has been founded in Berlin, Friedrichstraß 218, to advise German *Jews* in matters concerning this form of capital transfer to Palestine."
(Source: _Werner Feilchenfeld, Dolf Michaelis, Ludwig Pinner, Haavara-Transfer nach Palästina und die Einwanderung deutscher Juden 1933-1939, Tübingen 1972, p.26 f._).


*31: In Czechoslovakia –* THEODOR LESSING (*Jewish* writer, philosopher) is murdered by Nazis in Marienbad.

*September
22: In Germany –* *Jews* are excluded from the Reich Chamber of Culture.
*29: In Germany –* *Jews* are banned from ownership of any agricultural land.



Haavara Agreement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
_The *Haavara Agreement* (Hebrew: הסכם העברה Translit.: heskem haavaraTranslated: "transfer agreement") was an agreement between Nazi Germany and Zionist German Jews signed on 25 August 1933. The agreement was finalized after three months of talks by the Zionist Federation of Germany, the Anglo-Palestine Bank (under the directive of the Jewish Agency) and the economic authorities of Nazi Germany. It was a major factor in making possible the immigration of approximately 60,000 German Jews to Palestine in the years 1933–1939.[1]

The agreement was designed to enable Jews fleeing anti-Semitic persecution under the new Hitler regime to transfer some portion of their assets to their refuge in British Mandatory Palestine. _


----------



## fanger (Aug 31, 2016)

Three Israeli soldiers who threw a stun grenade at a group of Palestinians from an army jeep Monday night were disciplined and sentenced Wednesday by their battalion commander. The grenade, which is designed to produce a blinding flash of light and an intensely loud noise but which can cause injuries, exploded but apparently no one was hurt.
From the army’s investigation it emerged that it was the platoon sergeant who had told his two subordinates to thrown the grenade. The noncommissioned officer was sentenced to 10 days in a military prison. The two combat soldiers were confined to their base for seven days.
read more: Israeli soldiers sentenced for throwing stun grenade at Palestinians from jeep - Israel News


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 31, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > How many Palestinians should die after such an attack in your opinion? One, 1000, all?
> ...





Shusha said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > How many Palestinians should die after such an attack in your opinion? One, 1000, all?
> ...


This was directed solely to you. Of, course, Israel´s "responses" are inappropriate and don´t solve the problem. I have never said anything of genocide.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 31, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Try pot next time.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 31, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


The Syrian government should be ousted because it hosts Palestinian refugees?


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 31, 2016)

Bleipriester,  et al,

I'm not sure that, before the implosion of the Arab Spring, Syria was not following the Arab League handling of Palestinian Refugees at the pan-Arab Level.  _(Maybe, or maybe not.)_

Today it can do absolutely known if we are watching the creation of another Failed State in the Arab League; or if the after effects of Arab self-determination.



Bleipriester said:


> The Syrian government should be ousted because it hosts Palestinian refugees?


*(COMMENT)*

 At one time, there were a sort-of standard to the Arab Legal Refugee System:

•   The first of these elements is statelessness. 
•   The second element of the Arab refugee system has to do with the politicization of UNRWA. 
•   The third element of the Arab refugee system concerns the refugees’ social and economic rights. ​From the pan-Arab perspective, discrimination can be seen in both positive and negative terms.  The Pan-Arab 
generally justified the discriminatory political and socioeconomic measures they have imposed on the Palestinian refugees in the name of the "right of return" (RoR). 

In recent years, refugees have started to question this position.  However, in more contemporary times, the Palestinian Refugee have been discussing revision of this discriminatory regime, at least in the socioeconomic field, because of the lack of settlement claim progress by the Arab Palestinian Leadership and the lack of accomplishment on the matter of RoR.  The contemporary Arab-Palestinian Refugee has never lived in Israel.  And being near totally dependent on income derived through criminal enterprise and UNRWA presentations, more and more contemporary Arab Palestinian Refugees are adopting the position that the improvement of their living conditions should be separated from the political settlement of the refugee issue. 

No matter what the evaluation is on the capacity to benevolently improve the conditions of the contemporary Arab Palestinian Refugee, *Syria is out of the picture in terms a of a solution to the problem*, _*(Syria cannot support itself, let along the unproductive Arab-Palestinian **Refugees**)*_ but rather to the new source of unsupported refugees, an increase to the base problem improving living conditions.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## dani67 (Aug 31, 2016)

semitic kill semitic. they are brother .  its not our bussiness


----------



## Roudy (Aug 31, 2016)

fanger said:


> Three Israeli soldiers who threw a stun grenade at a group of Palestinians from an army jeep Monday night were disciplined and sentenced Wednesday by their battalion commander. The grenade, which is designed to produce a blinding flash of light and an intensely loud noise but which can cause injuries, exploded but apparently no one was hurt.
> From the army’s investigation it emerged that it was the platoon sergeant who had told his two subordinates to thrown the grenade. The noncommissioned officer was sentenced to 10 days in a military prison. The two combat soldiers were confined to their base for seven days.
> read more: Israeli soldiers sentenced for throwing stun grenade at Palestinians from jeep - Israel News


There, like I said, Israel is a country of law and order.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2016)

fanger said:


> Three Israeli soldiers who threw a stun grenade at a group of Palestinians from an army jeep Monday night were disciplined and sentenced Wednesday by their battalion commander. The grenade, which is designed to produce a blinding flash of light and an intensely loud noise but which can cause injuries, exploded but apparently no one was hurt.
> From the army’s investigation it emerged that it was the platoon sergeant who had told his two subordinates to thrown the grenade. The noncommissioned officer was sentenced to 10 days in a military prison. The two combat soldiers were confined to their base for seven days.
> read more: Israeli soldiers sentenced for throwing stun grenade at Palestinians from jeep - Israel News









 Once again you show that the Israeli's take these matters seriously and will dish out punishments to the Jews caught committing crimes. What punishment do the arab muslims dish out to the islamonazi's caught doing the same things, apart from naming streets after them and giving them a "pension" and making them hero's.  See the difference yet, and would you prefer the Israeli government acted in the same manner as the P.A. do ?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Aug 31, 2016)

dani67 said:


> semitic kill semitic. they are brother .  its not our bussiness



Don't you live in Iran?  If it's not your business, why is Iran causing all the troubles in that region?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









 The only response to violence is violence, it is the arab muslims fault they dont provide safe areas for their civilians as they dont work as propaganda. If the reports were 20 airborne rockets hit gaza today with no loss of life and minimal damage to the field then it would not be news would it.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 I prefer morphine, the effects are longer lasting and not as harmful


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









 No because it ignores international law in regard to refugees seeking asylum


----------



## dani67 (Aug 31, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > semitic kill semitic. they are brother .  its not our bussiness
> ...


. i am sorry for you .because you are propaganda victim . dont watch fox news very much . Rupert Murdoch  progaganda tv.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2016)

dani67 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...








 Try watching the Iranian arm of pallywood and you will see the truth. How the ayotoilets  are telling the government to stir up trouble all iover the M.E.


----------



## Shusha (Aug 31, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> This was directed solely to you. Of, course, Israel´s "responses" are inappropriate and don´t solve the problem. I have never said anything of genocide.




Sure you did.  You said:  





> How many Palestinians should die after such an attack in your opinion? One, 1000, *all*?


 (emphasis added).  What the hell do you think "all" means in this context?  How many Palestinians should die?  All of them?  That's genocide, by definition.  The implication clearly being that you think I support genocide and that Israel supports genocide, or at least consider it.  If you didn't intend to imply that, please feel free to apologize.

I disagree that Israel's responses are inappropriate.  I think Israel does a very good job of measured responses.

I agree that Israel's responses don't solve the problem.  They can't solve the problem, since the problem is the existence of Israel.  The only way to solve the problem is for Palestinians to change their thinking.


----------



## fanger (Aug 31, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > This was directed solely to you. Of, course, Israel´s "responses" are inappropriate and don´t solve the problem. I have never said anything of genocide.
> ...


Israeli's are in control by force of Arms, The only way to solve the problem is for israeli's to change their thinking and treat Palestinians as equals

What would have been the outcome if Palestinians had thrown a thunder flash at a group of israeli's having coffee?


----------



## dani67 (Aug 31, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


wait and stay at home for isis  and al qaede and other wahabi suidi arabia ....??
we are not idiot.
wahabi arabs are our enemy.
best straregy in war :  kill your enemy in their land.
im atheist. im not islamic regime fan.but i  support them now....
look at to world 
usa-germany-france- belgium.
iran have good security better than usa and europe. we havnt even 1 terrorist attack in last 12 years.iranian have security better than american


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 31, 2016)

dani67 said:


> semitic kill semitic. they are brother .  its not our bussiness


Is it our business when Islamic terrorists hijack American airplanes, blow up American embassies or directly attack the United States of America?


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 31, 2016)

fanger said:


> ....The only way to solve the problem is for israeli's to change their thinking and treat Palestinians as equals
> 
> What would have been the outcome if Palestinians had thrown a thunder flash at a group of israeli's having coffee?


Do you think the Palestinians have ever treated the Israelis as equals?  Have the Palestinians ever admitted the Israelis right to exist as a nation?  Facts please.


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 31, 2016)

Freeman said:


> The zionazis soldiers attack palestinians having coffee by throwing grenade in street.
> 
> WATCH: Israeli soldiers throw stun grenade at Palestinians having coffee



That is awful!


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 1, 2016)

fanger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







Have you forgotten that in August 2005 Israel tried doing just that and the arab muslims saw it as a weakness so increased the severity and frequency of the attacks.  It is not Israel that needs to change its thinking, unless it means not stopping until they have every hamas member behind bars or dead, it is the arab muslims who seriously need to grow up and start looking towards a 21C life and not the 7C one they are living. They need to understand that they are no longer in charge and that the west could obliterate them in an instant.


 The same as happened to the soldiers they would have been arrested and tried. Unless they resisted arrest and started firing at the IDF serving the warrant, then they would be shot at and posibly killed. The IDF should try a new ploy and refuse to hand the bodies back and dispose of them in lime pits or funeral pyres. Then dump the mixed up remains from a helicopter on the hamas leaders homes in gaza


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 1, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > The zionazis soldiers attack palestinians having coffee by throwing grenade in street.
> ...








HOW and WHY ?


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 1, 2016)

sadly things have escalated.  A soldier was shot guarding Joseph's tomb

Soldier shot while guarding visit to Joseph’s Tomb


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 1, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> sadly things have escalated.  A soldier was shot guarding Joseph's tomb
> 
> Soldier shot while guarding visit to Joseph’s Tomb







Time to stop being nice and return the compliment, the Jews should defend themselves in such a manner that the arab muslims are even afraid to look out their windows


----------



## Freeman (Sep 1, 2016)

RoccoR said:


> Freeman,  et al,
> 
> This raises more questions than it does in documenting a crime.
> 
> ...



Why you try to justify crimes?
Israel Defense Forces Lob Grenade at Palestinians Having Coffee


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 1, 2016)

Freeman said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman,  et al,
> ...






Only you muslims do that, as here your link shows the practice grenade went of at least 10 feet away from the men. Like the panty waists they are they ran for the nearest burkha to hide under


----------



## fanger (Sep 1, 2016)

There is a big difference between  A practice grenade and what was used here, a stun grenade,  *Soldiers disciplined for hurling stun grenade at Palestinians*
http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=35765

I am glad The IDF took action against these Soldier's, a step in the right direction


----------



## Roudy (Sep 1, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> sadly things have escalated.  A soldier was shot guarding Joseph's tomb
> 
> Soldier shot while guarding visit to Joseph’s Tomb


They think Joseph was a Muslim, just like they think Jesus and Moses were.


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 1, 2016)

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > sadly things have escalated.  A soldier was shot guarding Joseph's tomb
> ...



Not about who they thing Joseph was or was not, it the change in behavior towards Israelis and jews again.

They can live side by side, but something triggers these spurs of violence and escalation.

This was not some random shooting, like there really is such a thing over there, but it involved riots, rocks and molotovs as well.  This was planned.

Both sides suffer when these thing happen.

Till I can find out more I don't know if this was to effect elections, stop them or just out right stupidity of a the tit for tat in gaza recently.  All or non of the above.

This was not necessary and foolishly palestinians will take the brunt and blame everyone else for what a few of the fellows have done.

I'm still, after so long, looking for ways to stop the cycle.
I know 
I will probably be the same till the day I die.

I keep looking for hope even in the ashes but I can't will peace into existence, and even less so after so long and from so far away.  I guess I will always wish I could have done more and somehow life can return to or become better than it was.

>>
Hamas operatives were arrested in the West Bank. The suspects were taken in for questioning.

Under the 1993 Oslo Accords, Joseph's tomb was to remain under Israeli control. The Israeli army evacuated the premises in October 2000 during the second intifada and it was burnt down by Palestinians.

Jewish worshipers, in coordination with the Israel Defense Forces, make monthly nocturnal pilgrimages to the site, which was renovated and restored. The site was torched and vandalized in October 2015 and has since been restored. <<


----------



## Roudy (Sep 1, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


I agree.  I just added that to show the so called respect they have for other faiths and their holy shrines. 

This is an old trick, economy is bad, terrorist leaders cannot deliver on their promises, so people want their leaders removed and the regime changed.  So the leaders start a violence and propaganda campaign against Israel to divert the people's attention.  It has been happening in most middle eastern countries for the last 50 years.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 1, 2016)

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The Arabs/Muslims believe that Joseph is buried at the Tomb of the Patriarchs in Hebron.  They even have a shrine dedicated to him in Hebron.  Since they don't believe that Joseph is really buried in Nablus, the Arabs see no reason not to destroy his Tomb there.  The fact that the Jews hold it to be holy, is even more incentive for them to burn it down.  It's no wonder that the Israelis had to build an ugly fortress over Rachel's Tomb.


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 1, 2016)

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




............and longer


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 1, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Patriarchs are in Hebron, Jacob is in Machpelah, Joseph is in Shechem just outside of Nablus.




Rachel's tomb is just outside Bethlehem


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 1, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Unfortunately, Rachel's exquisite Tomb can't be seen like that anymore.  It's inside an ugly fortress, thanks to you-know-who.


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 1, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...











It is now part of the separation wall, or rather inside the wall.

it was protected after a series of attack


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 2, 2016)

fanger said:


> There is a big difference between  A practice grenade and what was used here, a stun grenade,  *Soldiers disciplined for hurling stun grenade at Palestinians*
> http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=35765
> 
> I am glad The IDF took action against these Soldier's, a step in the right direction








 Are you, why is that as they do it every time. Now when can we expect the arab muslims to follow suit and give out harsh sentences to those that attack the Jews ?


----------



## fanger (Sep 2, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


*Clashes erupt as Israeli settlers desecrate Joseph Tomb in West Bank*
*Palestinians have clashed with Israeli troops after settlers stormed Joseph’s Tomb on the outskirts of the occupied West Bank city of Nablus, desecrating the site venerated by Jews, Christians and Muslims.

Hundreds of settlers arrived at the site on board a number of buses early on Thursday, and broke into the tomb amid protection by Israeli troopers, Arabic-language Safa news agency reported.

Israeli forces had deployed several military vehicles on the streets leading to Joseph's Tomb shortly after midnight, and snipers were positioned on rooftops overlooking the area.

PressTV-Clashes as Israelis desecrate Joseph Tomb
*


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 2, 2016)

fanger said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



This is a biased report.  There's no way that Jews would "desecrate" Joseph's Tomb.  They are, in fact, frustrated that they can only pray there once a month, in the middle of the night.  Arabs don't like the fact that Israeli soldiers guard the Tomb.  But if the Israeli troops left, like they did in 2000, the Arabs would destroy the Tomb again.  They believe that Joseph is buried in Hebron, not Nablus.  By the way, since we're on the subject of Tombs, doesn't the fact that Abraham's, Rachel's, Joseph's, and King David's Tombs are all in the West Bank, prove that this is really Jewish land?  The Arabs resent that fact too, which explains their disruptive behavior.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 2, 2016)

fanger said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Press TV? Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 2, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


Press TV is the propaganda arm of the Islamic republic of Iran.  The ingredients of their reports are 100% organic dog shit.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 2, 2016)

fanger said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...








 You used this same report only last moth and only to have it shown to be arab muslims attacking the tomb and the Jews defending it and themselves.


Your source is press tv that well known pallywood productions iranian media outlet.


Not one of the sites in palestine has any religious significance to islam, no matter how many times you try and prove they do. They were Jewish before islam was even invented, and will still be Jewish after islam has been removed from the face of the earth


----------



## fanger (Sep 2, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> This is a biased report.  There's no way that Jews would "desecrate" Joseph's Tomb.  They are, in fact, frustrated that they can only pray there once a month, in the middle of the night.  Arabs don't like the fact that Israeli soldiers guard the Tomb.  But if the Israeli troops left, like they did in 2000, the Arabs would destroy the Tomb again.  They believe that Joseph is buried in Hebron, not Nablus.  By the way, since we're on the subject of Tombs, doesn't the fact that Abraham's, Rachel's, Joseph's, and King David's Tombs are all in the West Bank, prove that this is really Jewish land?  The Arabs resent that fact too, which explains their disruptive behavior.




The Abraham story cannot be definitively related to any specific time, and it is widely agreed that the patriarchal age, along with the exodus and the period of the judges, is a late *literary construct that does not relate to any period in actual history*.[3] A common hypothesis among scholars is that it was composed in the early Persian period (late 6th century BCE) as a result of tensions between Jewish landowners who had stayed in Judah during the Babylonian captivity and traced their right to the land through their "father Abraham", and the returning exiles who based their counter-claim on Moses and the Exodus tradition
Abraham - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Roudy (Sep 2, 2016)

Well, the Abraham story was introduced first in the Old Testament, thousands of years before the desert dwelling illiterate terrorist prophet came unto the world scene.

As far as anything coming from your beloved PressTV, engage flush....


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 2, 2016)

Roudy said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Which explains why "people" like Fanger must use it ... the truth just doesn't adequately express his/her hate for the Joooo.


----------



## fanger (Sep 2, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Well, the Abraham story was introduced first in the Old Testament, thousands of years before the desert dwelling illiterate terrorist prophet came unto the world scene.
> 
> As far as anything coming from your beloved PressTV, engage flush....


Ah posting from work again I see, don't forget to wipe under the seat too


----------



## Roudy (Sep 2, 2016)

SAYIT said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


Every time Fanger fangers itself, it resorts to posting from Islamist or neo Nazi sites.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 2, 2016)

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the Abraham story was introduced first in the Old Testament, thousands of years before the desert dwelling illiterate terrorist prophet came unto the world scene.
> ...


That's the Press TV HQ, heyvoun.


----------



## fanger (Sep 2, 2016)

Roudy said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You clean there too?


----------



## Shusha (Sep 2, 2016)

fanger said:


> *Clashes erupt as Israeli settlers desecrate Joseph Tomb in West Bank*
> *Palestinians have clashed with Israeli troops after settlers stormed Joseph’s Tomb on the outskirts of the occupied West Bank city of Nablus, desecrating the site venerated by Jews, Christians and Muslims.*



Once again, Jews "desecrate" a holy site with their filthy feet and by their mere presence there.  How DARE Jews actually wish to visit and pray and worship at Jewish holy sites?!  The NERVE of them!  It just goes to show how EVIL the Jews are.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 2, 2016)

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the Abraham story was introduced first in the Old Testament, thousands of years before the desert dwelling illiterate terrorist prophet came unto the world scene.
> ...










 Is that what you do after you have stood on the rim and screamed from the sharp stones you use to cleanse yourself. Did you hear about the muslim shop that was closed down because they did not follow hygiene laws when using the toilet, this resulted in food being contaminated with human and animal fecal matter that was then sold to customers.
 Do you have a Turkish toilet at home by any chance, and the old oil can for the paper/stones


----------



## Roudy (Sep 2, 2016)

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...


Try posting from a site that's at least semi legit, and not from the idiotic toilet sources that you regularly eat and drink from.  LOL


----------



## Freeman (Sep 2, 2016)

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yes, just compare how many churches burned by your zionazis mates and by palestinians!


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 2, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...




*Palestinians: Erasing Christian History - Gatestone Institute*
https://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/7832/*palestinians*-christian-history
Gatestone Institute
Apr 12, 2016 - For Palestinian Christians, the destruction of the ancient Byzantine church ruins is yet a further attempt by Palestinian Muslim leaders to efface ...
*Palestinian Christians bitter over destruction of church ruins in Gaza ...*
www.jpost.com/.../*Palestinian*-Christians-bitter-over-*destruction*-of-...
The Jerusalem Post
Apr 7, 2016 - Construction workers found the remains of the 1,500-yearold church in Palestine Square in Gaza City, where a shopping mall is being built.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 2, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Ok, there is no church burned by palestinians nor graves destroyed like zionazis do, just ancient ruins found under the earth!


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 2, 2016)

Freeman said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...




Palestinians Destroying and Desecrating Christian Ties to Holy Land


----------



## Roudy (Sep 2, 2016)

Freeman said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...


No churches burned by Palestinians?  Ha ha ha ha!  What alternate universe do you live in?


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 3, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...








 YES LETS, START WITH ALL THE ONES DESTROYED IN THE M.E. SINCE ISLAM WAS INVENTED, OR THE ONES DESTROYED IN THE FORMER YUGOSLAVIA. HOW MANY ARE LEFT STANDING IN GAZA AFTER THE MUSLIMS DECIDED TO GET RID OF THE CHRISTIANS ?


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 3, 2016)

Freeman said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...









 And in use churches where they crucify the priest on the doors and set fire to the church with the congregation still inside. Common practise all over the world when muslims invade Christian nations


----------



## teddyearp (Sep 3, 2016)

fanger said:


> Thats not how you do it.......



Wow, just wow.  You are one sick mother fucker. On the one hand you promote a 'better' way to kill Jews, and then on the other you (again) claim that there was no Holocaust.

And it looks like the 'perps' are going to be punished on this one, yes Israelis.


----------



## fanger (Sep 3, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Thats not how you do it.......
> ...



Calm down Teddy boy, It's just a film By your fellow jew Steven spielberg, It's not real


----------



## fanger (Sep 4, 2016)

It's a fantasy film made by your fellow jew, spielberg


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 4, 2016)

fanger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...








 Based on real life isnt it, and shows how the Germans were influenced by islamonazi's .


 Just as the film 600 that shows thousands of islamonazi's slaughtered by 600 trained soldiers, remind you of the 1948 naqba by any chance ?


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 4, 2016)

fanger said:


> It's a fantasy film made by your fellow jew, spielberg







 WRONG it is fact based just as 600 was


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 4, 2016)

fanger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



What stupidity!  My dad's entire family was wiped out in the Holocaust.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 4, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...







 Not stupidity but a well rehearsed plan of attack to agitate the Jews into taking action against the muslims. Just keep pointing out that the muslims were involved in palestine and Europe in the mass murders of 15 million inoocents, and that the elimination of the Jews was a palestinian muslims idea


----------



## fanger (Sep 4, 2016)

Many Families Were wiped out in the Second World War, your Dad survived


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 4, 2016)

fanger said:


> Many Families Were wiped out in the Second World War, your Dad survived



Well, yes.  Around 50 million people died in WW2--soldiers from all nations, bombing victims.  And 5-6 million concentration camp victims, of the 12 million, were non-Jews.  But Hitler specifically targeted the Jews and hated them with a passion--like yourself.  And because the Jews are such a small people, there is hardly any family that wasn't affected.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 4, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Thats not how you do it.......
> ...


Like I always say, most of them exhibit signs of mental illness.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 4, 2016)

fanger said:


> Many Families Were wiped out in the Second World War, your Dad survived








 And only the Jews were very nearly cleansed from Europe with 90% being mass murdered by you muslims and the Germans.  So what is your point in posting this other than to create friction ?


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## fanger (Sep 4, 2016)

Roudy said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...


Scientists Discover Gene That Predisposes Ashkenazi Jews to Schizophrenia
Variations of the DNST3 gene make Ashkenazi Jews 40 percent more likely to develop schizophrenia and similar diseases.
read more: Scientists discover gene that predisposes Ashkenazi Jews to schizophrenia - National


----------



## fanger (Sep 4, 2016)

cute israeli soldier hugs old Christian Arab


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 4, 2016)

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...




1.1% in general population and the gene mean 1.5% of Ashkenazi might be more predisposed because the body does not store Vitamine B12 in the liver as well.  Solution, supplements


----------



## fanger (Sep 4, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Many Families Were wiped out in the Second World War, your Dad survived
> ...


What would you do if you were given the chance to save 5 million of those Jews, and make it so they didn't die in the war, they would certainly die at another time due to old age, would you accept their salvation, or complain because they didn't die?

*The “six-million killed” lie—the hoax of the twentieth century
Alexis: You say that the so-called holocaust, “the six-million lie,” is “the biggest and most pernicious and persistent lie in all of history.” That indeed is an extraordinary statement which demands extraordinary backbone. Expand on that statement for us. Tell us how you came to the conclusion that it is indeed the most pernicious lie in all of history.

Schaefer: I will give a very brief answer to this right now. The six-million lie is pernicious because it is the foundational lie for the rogue state of Israel, and it is also the foundational lie for how the occupied state of Germany is currently structured. Because of the myth of the holocaust, Israel can do anything. The lies continue, in the form of false-flag terror attacks, and these give justification to the fraudulent War on Terror. The Islamic world and the Christian world are being set up to fight each other, the beneficiary being Israel.

Alexis: Great point. Israeli embassy spokeswoman Adi Farjon declared that the Israeli regime wants to maintain “German guilt about the Holocaust” because it “helps Israel.”[1] In other words, she was basically saying that the so-called Holocaust is as sacrosanct as the state of Israel itself. Let’s get to the heart of the issue. Tell us your story and how you have delved into the history of this critically important issue.

Schaefer: Let me begin by giving you a brief description of the video which we released just over 2 months ago on June 17th, 2016. I make an apology to my parents, my mother in particular for having berated her long ago for having “let all those bad things happen in WW2, like Hitler and the death camps.” This apology was in essence to their spirit, because my parents are deceased.

I believe my reproach dates all the way back to my teenage years. Of course I believed all the stories we were taught in school, why would I not believe them? It never occurred to me at that tender young age that teachers would lie to us, let alone anybody else. We were taught to tell the truth, and telling the truth is a natural thing to do. Lying is something that has to be learned. Truth-telling, in my opinion, is the natural instinct.

When I reproached my mother, I don’t think that I really believed that she personally was at fault. I think I was just so indignant about all the injustice that I needed to let out my feelings, and it is easiest and safest to blame those close to you. So that is what I did all those years ago, I held my mother to account for the horrors of WW2!

So now, in 2016, when I know better, and understand that the history we have been taught is wrong, I started feeling really badly about that reproach years ago. I mentioned that to my brother Alfred once, just in passing – I said I wish I could apologize to our parents for what I said all those years ago. He immediately recognized the significance of that story, and suggested we do something with that.

You see, we don’t think we are alone in those sentiments that I had then, and now. There is a whole generation or two of German people who felt this disdain, disgust, shame, all these negative emotions about their grandparents and parents. This constitutes psychological trauma, it causes a generation gap, it causes shame of one’s own heritage and culture.

Back to the short video, I thought it would be good to give it a tone of happiness because for me, waking up to the truth is a liberating experience. I am so glad to know the truth. So, I played a cheerful little tune on the violin, and that is how the video begins and ends. It sets a tone which reflects that truth is light.

I would like to add something here that I did not include in the video but would like to make it perfectly clear, that I never said No Jews Died. Many Jews died in the camps. And yes they were in the camps against their will. Most of the deaths occurred in the last months of the war. Disease and starvation took their toll, as Germany was being bombed by Allied Forces and food was not reaching the typhus-infested camps. And no doubt there were also brutalities.

We know through Ursula Haverbeck’s research that at least 2, if not more, SS officers were themselves executed for brutalizing prisoners. So that means that there were rules against abusing prisoners.

I started down this journey of my awakening in about 2011, 10 years post 9/11. 9/11 is the port-hole through which I began to understand the matrix of deception and illusions that we live in. It was actually a number of years earlier that I was visiting friends on an acreage in central Alberta, and this fellow told me there was this 9/11 truther movement.

I was very curious and interested, because I had this sense right from Day 1 that something was wrong with this picture the way the American government responded to 9/11 by making war in several countries, which made no sense to me. I kept saying to my friends, wow, it sure looks like someone handed that to them on a silver platter because look at the aftermath….look what they are doing with it.

So I listened carefully to this friend, and I wanted to know more. I didn’t say much, and I was pretty wide-eyed. At the end of the day, I went home, and life was busy for me. I didn’t even have a computer at home yet. Even though I was curious, the days and months and years slipped by and I didn’t do any research on the 9/11 question. But I never forgot that encounter. I wondered about it a lot.
The “six-million killed” lie—the hoax of the twentieth century | Veterans Today

Lets be true, Most jews alive today want the myth of 6 million to be portrayed as true, for what they can get out of it, and would not want even one dead jew less in peoples perception*


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 4, 2016)

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...









 So why not post the full story, or will that mean you will be found out sooner.

 By the way why are arab muslims more likely to get Diabetes, sickle cell anaemia and a whole host of other diseases ?



AND WHAT HAS THIS TO DO WITH THE IDF SOLDIERS AND A GRENADE ?


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 4, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...







So not as bad as the  partial report from fanger, just another chance to deflect and derail his own post


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 4, 2016)

fanger said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



It's not a "hoax'.  There's too much evidence.  However, I don't understand why Jew-haters want it to be a hoax.  They hate Jews so much, they should be happy that it's true.  Anyway, I've seen too many documentaries and read too much materials to think otherwise.  My sister is a Holocaust teacher and is constantly doing research on it.  One lone fake on Oprah is not enough to take away all the evidence for what happened.  Read the material written by Eisenhower and Patton.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 4, 2016)

fanger said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...









 Holocaust denial is illegal in all of Europe, and people like you could face a lengthy spell in prison


----------



## jillian (Sep 4, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



the anti-semite brigade desperately wants it to be a hoax, despite the nazis being meticulous in their record-keeping. the reason for this is the jew-haters think that the holocaust makes jews sympathetic and anything that makes jews sympathetic offends them.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 4, 2016)

So Fanger is a Holocaust deniar?

Why on earth are we answering him as if her was a normal person, then?

F**k this.


----------



## fanger (Sep 4, 2016)

"the nazis being meticulous in their record-keeping", is one of the things the the jews don't want to see the light of day, go figure


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 4, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...




Not even close, but for those who want a reason to justify their hate it might sound good till they actually look at the facts.

meat, fish, dairy, eggs, soy.............

For poor in eastern europe a thousand years ago, no so easy.  Today it can be prevented in most cases if you know it might run in the family and there are many treatments.


----------



## fanger (Sep 4, 2016)

Lipush said:


> So Fanger is a Holocaust deniar?
> 
> Why on earth are we answering him as if her was a normal person, then?
> 
> F**k this.


The Truth it would seem is a Holocaust 
denier, F**k the truth, right?


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 4, 2016)

fanger said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...





Evidence from the Holocaust


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 4, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



I don't have to go far.  My friend's father liberated the camps, and I heard his stories.  And yes, there were American Jewish soldiers in WW2.


----------



## fanger (Sep 4, 2016)

With one click on this link you can save 2.5 million jews from extermination, will you want to click it, or would you prefer they died?  Poland Agrees to Change Auschwitz Tablets



























Let this place remain for eternity as a cry of despair, and a warning to humanity. About one and half million men, women, children and infants, mainly Jews from different countries of Europe, were murdered here. The world was silent. Auscwhitz-Birkenau, 1940-1945."

Mr. Wroblewski said the tablets were expected to be in place within the next several weeks.

The new tablets will replace one with the following inscription: "This is the place of martyrdom and death of four million victims murdered in the Nazi genocide, 1940-45."

It was previously thought that four million died at the camps. More recent research has revealed the figure to be closer to 1.5 million.


----------



## teddyearp (Sep 4, 2016)

fanger said:


> Calm down Teddy boy, It's just a film By your fellow jew Steven spielberg, It's not real





fanger said:


> It's a fantasy film made by your fellow jew, spielberg



Had to post this twice I see.  Hold off on the whiskey. My comment was directed towards your choice of scene you posted from the movie.  But I've read enough of your posts to know that you are very deluded.

Oh, BTW I have wondered if I have any Jewish relatives, but so far I have not found anything to say I am Jewish.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 4, 2016)

fanger said:


> With one click on this link you can save 2.5 million jews from extermination, will you want to click it, or would you prefer they died?  Poland Agrees to Change Auschwitz Tablets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've posted this before.  Poland exaggerated the numbers of the NON-JEWISH victims in Auschwitz.  They didn't want to admit that over 90% of the victims were Jewish.  That correction makes no difference for the JEWISH numbers involved.


----------



## fanger (Sep 4, 2016)

So six million minus two and a half Million = six million?


----------



## fanger (Sep 4, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Calm down Teddy boy, It's just a film By your fellow jew Steven spielberg, It's not real
> ...


Have you found any over weight or ginger relatives?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 4, 2016)

fanger said:


> So six million minus two and a half Million = six million?


One and a half million Jews, more or less, died in Auschwitz.  There was Treblinka, Bergen-Belsen, Dachau, Matthausen, etc.  There were mass shootings.  There were also gas-filled vans.  The change in numbers in Auschwitz applies to the non-Jewish victims.  The lowest estimates points to 5,700,000.  It was more likely over 5,900,000, and that excludes the Soviet Union, even.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 4, 2016)

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


All these schizophrenic ashkenazi Jews controling the world!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 5, 2016)

fanger said:


> "the nazis being meticulous in their record-keeping", is one of the things the the jews don't want to see the light of day, go figure








 LINK   and what is the bet it is a hate site ?


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 5, 2016)

So explain the missing 12 million innocents sent to the death camps that have never been seen since. 

 You would not know the truth having been influenced by islamonazi propaganda and brainwashing all your life.

 HOLOCAUST DENIAL IS A CRIMINAL OFFENCE AND YOU COULD BE SENT TO PRISON


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 5, 2016)

fanger said:


> With one click on this link you can save 2.5 million jews from extermination, will you want to click it, or would you prefer they died?  Poland Agrees to Change Auschwitz Tablets
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 WRONG   try reading the facts correctly. The original thoughts were 4 million Jews died at Auschwitz, this was later revised to 4 million innocents of which 1.5 million were Jews. All down to the Germans meticulous record keeping. I wonder how you would feel if it was 4 million muslims from palestine we were discussing in the same manner, and we were denying they died.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 5, 2016)

fanger said:


> So six million minus two and a half Million = six million?









 No 6 million minus 2 million = 4 million which is the revised total. Only a HOLOCAUST DENIER would try and manipulate the figures in this way because he knows he is losing the argument


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 5, 2016)

fanger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...








 Have you found any boy lovers or child molesters amongst your relatives, they tend to be HOLOCAUST DENIERS as well


----------



## Andylusion (Sep 5, 2016)

Freeman said:


> The zionazis soldiers attack palestinians having coffee by throwing grenade in street.
> 
> WATCH: Israeli soldiers throw stun grenade at Palestinians having coffee



What the heck is this?

Look at the video, at 33 seconds, there's a guy right at the middle top of the screen.  At 34 seconds, the explosion, and the guy is really far down the road.  How did the guy get from a few feet away, to 20 yards outside the camera's view?

And why didn't this stun grenade supposedly thrown at them, knock over the chairs?   Are Israeli grenades made out of paper mache?   Even a bean bag grenade would knock over the chairs.

And what's with the weird shaky footage that doesn't show the bottom portion of the screen where this grenade must have been?   Why does the video pan upward, right when the explosion happens, which is at the bottom?

See, I'm wondering if the grenade was in fact thrown at the IDF vehicle (assuming it was IDF, which the video doesn't show).

This wouldn't be the first time these dogs, killed their own people and tried to blame it on Israel.    They did it before, many times.   I remember where they gunned down pedestrians, and tried to blame it on Israel.   Then Israel came out with video documentation that the bullets were the wrong caliber for IDF, and they hit the pedestrians from the opposite direction, than where the IDF was.

These people are animals.  You can't trust them.


----------



## Andylusion (Sep 5, 2016)

fanger said:


> So six million minus two and a half Million = six million?



As if that matters are at all.    If you lost only 1 million of your countrymen.... are you seriously suggesting that "oh it's not a big deal?"   If you only lost a dozens of your family and relatives, instead of ALL of them... that would make it ok?

Seriously... you people.    This is why no one cares when you cry about injustice.   You don't care about this injustice because "Well it was only 2.5 Million instead of 6 Million".... and then you want to scream about 1 guy in Palestine, shot dead by the IDF.... and you can't understand why we don't care?   Listen to yourself.  That's why.


----------



## RoshanNair (Sep 5, 2016)

LMAO. Well done, IDF.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 5, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > With one click on this link you can save 2.5 million jews from extermination, will you want to click it, or would you prefer they died?  Poland Agrees to Change Auschwitz Tablets
> ...





Phoenall said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > With one click on this link you can save 2.5 million jews from extermination, will you want to click it, or would you prefer they died?  Poland Agrees to Change Auschwitz Tablets
> ...



A previous post by fanger on the same subject, a few months ago, showed a newspaper article which said that the Polish had inflated the numbers at Auschwitz to four million, in order to show that an equal number of non-Jews had died, as that of Jews.  In reality, only 1.5 million had died there, of which over 90% was Jewish.  There were other camps where the majority were non-Jews, such as Dachau.  From what I've read of these posts, I don't think many here have ever encountered real Holocaust survivors.  I have though.  A few of my mom's friends from synagogue had been in camps, as well as the rabbi.  Some had numbers on their arms.  It was a really terrible time.  That's why there should be more of an outcry now about what's happening to the Christians of the Middle East.  It's alot more terrible than a soldier taking away a girl's bicycle in Israel.


----------



## teddyearp (Sep 5, 2016)

So, basically, this thread was started about the IDF 'throwing' a grenade.  From what I saw in the video, at most they dropped it out of the vehicle and then drove off.  That is not throwing.

And then we have the Cold Blooded Mother Fucking Murdering fungus fanger derailing the thread to talk about the holocaust.  Imagine that. Typical.

So the holocaust didn't happen, right?

What's this then?





Or this?





Or this?





I am sure that the mother fucking murderer fungus fanger will say that these things are all made up.

Well, I could care less, maybe fucker, I mean fanger should go and move to Gaza and join his beloved in their 'struggle' and see how it *really *is.  I've been over there, has fuckface fanger?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 5, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> So, basically, this thread was started about the IDF 'throwing' a grenade.  From what I saw in the video, at most they dropped it out of the vehicle and then drove off.  That is not throwing.
> 
> And then we have the Cold Blooded Mother Fucking Murdering fungus fanger derailing the thread to talk about the holocaust.  Imagine that. Typical.
> 
> ...



These pictures are too sanitized for him.  He should be forced to watch some of the more gruesome footage and documentaries.


----------



## teddyearp (Sep 5, 2016)

^^ agreed.  But he will just say it is a fantasy of my fellow Jews.  Which as far as I know I am not.


----------



## fanger (Sep 6, 2016)

"fanger should go and move to Gaza and join his beloved in their 'struggle' and see how it *really *is. I've been over there"

No you didn't go to Gaza, You went on a sanitized package tour of israel


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 6, 2016)

fanger said:


> "fanger should go and move to Gaza and join his beloved in their 'struggle' and see how it *really *is. I've been over there"
> 
> No you didn't go to Gaza, You went on a sanitized package tour of israel









 And there is the difference as Israel will let muslims enter, turn up at an islamic passport control with an Israeli passport and you will be shot


----------



## teddyearp (Sep 6, 2016)

fanger said:


> "fanger should go and move to Gaza and join his beloved in their 'struggle' and see how it *really *is. I've been over there"
> 
> No you didn't go to Gaza, You went on a sanitized package tour of israel



No, I didn't go to Gaza. But I guarantee I have been a lot closer than you've ever been.

Oh, and again, I visited Israel all by myself.  No packaged tours for this man.


----------



## fanger (Sep 6, 2016)

Close, but no Cigar, I have been in Israel twice, both times without passing immigration


----------



## teddyearp (Sep 6, 2016)

fanger said:


> Close, but no Cigar, I have been in Israel twice, both times without passing immigration



Close, but no cigar?  How do you figure?  Have you been to Gaza? I too, have been to Israel twice, and again neither visit was with a 'packaged sanitized' tour.

And I do not know of anyone who can visit Israel and 'pass' immigration.  I took that to mean that one could bypass immigration control all together. Or should I ask you to elaborate?


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 7, 2016)

fanger said:


> "fanger should go and move to Gaza and join his beloved in their 'struggle' and see how it *really *is. I've been over there"
> 
> No you didn't go to Gaza, You went on a sanitized package tour of israel









 LINK ?


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 7, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Close, but no Cigar, I have been in Israel twice, both times without passing immigration
> ...







 I could pass one aspect of immigration control by just handing a card to the officer in charge. I would then have to undergo a full body search instead


----------

